# R15-300: 0x1196 Issues / Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

R15-300: 0x1196
National rollout began 3/14/08.

Release notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=122727

Please keep discussion confined to issues only with this receiver.

Please don't post "Got it" or "Didn't Get it" posts, they will be deleted.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

Stuart or Earl,

Does "_Significant Signal Stability Improvement_ translate into _we fixed the annoying searching for satellite pop-up_?


----------



## bigdaddyp16 (Jul 23, 2007)

My receiver is crashing when I "stop and delete" while watching a live recording. It's happened about 4 out of 5 attempts.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

bigdaddyp16 said:


> My receiver is crashing when I "stop and delete" while watching a live recording. It's happened about 4 out of 5 attempts.


Since you received this update last night?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

subeluvr said:


> Stuart or Earl,
> 
> Does "_Significant Signal Stability Improvement_ translate into _we fixed the annoying searching for satellite pop-up_?


Probably not, two are not related.

You may want to check on your signal levels.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Probably not, two are not related.
> 
> You may want to check on your signal levels.


Earl,

Really? Unrelated? IMO a _searching for satellite_ pop-up would be triggered due to _signal instability_?

The signal instability was a gift of 1192 for some of us and I look to a SW rev to take back that gift.

DirecTV explaining what "_Significant Signal Stability Improvement_" is would be helpful.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

subeluvr said:


> Earl,
> 
> Really? Unrelated? IMO a _searching for satellite_ pop-up would be triggered due to _signal instability_?
> 
> ...


Sorry... my bad... I have been reading so many release notes today...

Yes, it is very possible it is exactly that... Signal Stability.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

bigdaddyp16 said:


> My receiver is crashing when I "stop and delete" while watching a live recording. It's happened about 4 out of 5 attempts.


How is it crashing? Anything like this? http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=118002


----------



## bigdaddyp16 (Jul 23, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Since you received this update last night?


Yes. It didn't do this yesterday, but it's happened often today, since the update.


----------



## bigdaddyp16 (Jul 23, 2007)

qwerty said:


> How is it crashing? Anything like this?


No. As soon as I select "stop and delete," it will freeze for a second or 2 and then reboot. Definitely a new problem, as I described. It would be alot easier to live with all the bugs, errors, and reboots if I could have the 30 sec SKIP function. What, or who, do I have to do to get it???


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

bigdaddyp16 said:


> What, or who, do I have to do to get it???


All you can do is wait & hope. Or upgrade to the HD DVR.


----------



## chdoud (Jan 15, 2008)

Question?

I just checked my version and the screen displays
Current: 1192
Past: 1196 on 3/14


Was the 1196 scheduled but not completed?
I don't quite understand....


----------



## scr (Feb 5, 2008)

"Recording icon behavior for series link"

Does this mean that the R)) bug has been fixed?

"Increased Series Link KEEP Limit to 10"

Does this mean that only 10 SL's are possible?

I have been avoiding SL's due to the R)) bug by setting each recording each day. So far I have not had any missed recordings. It sure would be nice to be able to set my recordings up on a SL's.

Thanks,
Stan


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

scr said:


> "Recording icon behavior for series link"
> 
> Does this mean that the R)) bug has been fixed?
> 
> ...


Well the R)) bug still exists on the -500's new CE release, so I doubt they've got it figured out for the -300 yet either.

Keep limit is the new option for the "Keep at Most" setting for an SL. Once you've recorded that many episodes, it'll delete the oldest when it records a new one.


----------



## mlh422 (Dec 19, 2006)

How long should the national rollout take til it's "done?" The last one (rolling out 2/20) never got to me...I'm sitting with the prior National release from early December? (which I got fairly quickly after the announced start of that stagger)
-M


----------



## BlueOvalBoy (Jan 12, 2008)

I might be late to the party on this one, but I noticed that I can finally jump to the beginning or end of the live buffer by pressing and holding the 30 sec slip button. Also on a recorded show I can jump to the end by pressing and holding this same button. Also I can jump back to the beginning of a recorded show by pressing and holding the 15 sec jump back button. I'm not sure if these functions are new with this 0x1196 version.


----------



## scr (Feb 5, 2008)

qwerty said:


> Well the R)) bug still exists on the -500's new CE release, so I doubt they've got it figured out for the -300 yet either.
> 
> Keep limit is the new option for the "Keep at Most" setting for an SL. Once you've recorded that many episodes, it'll delete the oldest when it records a new one.


Thanks for the reply.

Darn R)) bug. I'm back to my 16 hour working days and that thing is a royal pain.

Sure wish the programmers would put their efforts to fixing the R)) bug instead of things like the keep limit.

If the R)) bug makes it not possible to use SL's without screwing things up what's the point of the keep limit. Oh well.

I'll just keep picking the recordings every day.

Thanks again for the information.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

BlueOvalBoy said:


> I might be late to the party on this one, but I noticed that I can finally jump to the beginning or end of the live buffer by pressing and holding the 30 sec slip button. Also on a recorded show I can jump to the end by pressing and holding this same button. Also I can jump back to the beginning of a recorded show by pressing and holding the 15 sec jump back button. I'm not sure if these functions are new with this 0x1196 version.


Yeah, that's been there for quite some time.  Although, I think I've seen some posts about it not always working properly in the live buffer. Or, maybe I'm thinking of the skip to tick. BTW, it you weren't aware of those functions, you may not be aware of skip to tick. You can jump to tick marks on the progress bar in the same manner you described, except with the FF & FR buttons.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

scr said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Darn R)) bug. I'm back to my 16 hour working days and that thing is a royal pain.
> 
> ...


Well, at least they are making progress. Most of my big network prime time shows are showing correctly.

It seems to me that it shouldn't be that hard to fix. Just examine the code they changed when they broke it. But, I'm no programmer...


----------



## scr (Feb 5, 2008)

qwerty said:


> Well, at least they are making progress. Most of my big network prime time shows are showing correctly.
> 
> It seems to me that it shouldn't be that hard to fix. Just examine the code they changed when they broke it. But, I'm no programmer...


I'm not a programmer either nor am I being paid to be one.

With this work schedule I'm on I have little time to watch TV. It's just eat, sleep and work. I do this 4 days on and then have 4 days off when I watch everything that I could not on my working days. It was my whole purpose in going to D* and getting a DVR.

I'm not ready to trust the workability of the SL's only to find that they are not there or something else is recorded that I don't want.

Reminds me of my old VCR days, they sucked as well.


----------



## bigdaddyp16 (Jul 23, 2007)

bigdaddyp16 said:


> My receiver is crashing when I "stop and delete" while watching a live recording. It's happened about 4 out of 5 attempts.


Anyone else experiencing this problem? Its driving me crazy. Im sure its not hard to duplicate. Like I said, it happens at least 4 out of 5 attempts.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

OK, so the title message on this issues thread says "0x*1196*"

Then it gives the release notes for 0x*1192*.

Redh sez 1196 is on Tr. 21 so it must be going out to somebody.

What IS the current NATIONAL RELEASE for the R15-300? And what's the difference between 1192 and 1196? I'm nosy because one of my R15's is on 1192 at the present time (rolled back from a CE).


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

On this R15. I listen to XM music most of the day on it. It seems that around 2pm everyday the music will stop and I have to hit any button to bring it back. But, the last couple of days I noticed that it is changing to channel 1010 and that is why it is cutting out. I always thought it had something to do with the screen saver and leaving it on that channel for so long. I only have 1 tuner hooked up on this receiver. Why does it want to change to channel 1010 everyday at around 2pm cst?


----------



## scr (Feb 5, 2008)

Since the update to 0x1196 from 0x10C1 I am getting blank recordings, sound drop outs and recordings are getting stuck on playback. This all started about three days after the update.

I still can't use SL because of the dang R)) bug and now I can't even be sure I will get the recordings I set up manually each day.

Is there a way to go back to 0x10C1 and block updates to that software release until they get the updated software out of beta?

Thanks


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

scr said:


> Is there a way to go back to 0x10C1 and block updates to that software release until they get the updated software out of beta?
> 
> Thanks


Nope. Once it goes national and your receiver is authorized for a version, you're stuck with it. And since they released it nationally, they wouldn't consider it a beta version.

- Merg


----------



## scr (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I was afraid that I couldn't roll it back.

As a beta tester for computer software I find the D* latest release to be a beta, even if they don't.

It has problems and therefore, in my opinion (which means nothing) it is still in beta. The 0x10C1 worked 0x1196 does not.

It is a wonder that these issues were not identified in the CE release, maybe it was not tested long enough. Maybe my 4th R15 is on it's way out, it is about the right time. Usually they last about a month to 45 days.

Ahh well I had a month or so of trouble free recording, as long as I didn't use SL's and until this update. All good things must come to an end I guess. Very frustrating and disappointing.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

bigdaddyp16 said:


> My receiver is crashing when I "stop and delete" while watching a live recording. It's happened about 4 out of 5 attempts.


Experiencing the same problem here.

Recording a show from 4pm to 5pm, watched the show live and at 4:55pm hit the "stop" button. Up popped the 3 choices in the lower RH corner of the screen. I chose "stop and delete" and then my R15 rebooted.

Interesting though, 58 minutes of the recording was in the playlist and was playable.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

scr said:


> Thanks for the reply. I was afraid that I couldn't roll it back.
> 
> As a beta tester for computer software I find the D* latest release to be a beta, even if they don't.
> 
> ...


So when you have it replaced.Is that after a Reformat?.


----------



## scr (Feb 5, 2008)

Jhon69 said:


> So when you have it replaced.Is that after a Reformat?.


Yes, at least once.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

scr said:


> Yes, at least once.


Then your doing it right.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

A new version has started staggered release. Please continue to post in this thread if you have not received the new release.


----------

